# SW Wyoming antelope



## k.riser (Feb 7, 2013)

Any one hunt in this area last year? I am looking at Unit 93, but also 95 and 112. I have 5 points going into the draw. I am wondering how the quality is and how the harsh winter affected the herds last year?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

We deer hunted in 95 last year. Lots of nice goats even a few "funky" ones
Like you I have 5 points and considered using them for 95


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

All of those units have a lot of antelope. And with 5 points you should be able to draw them. Herd are down a little bit, but you shouldn't have any trouble finding some nice bucks. Western Wyoming is my favorite spot for antelope hunting. I'll be applying with you -- still deciding on the unit though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Moving this to the Hunting outside of Utah section for all the obvious reasons.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have 6 points....and cashing in this fall hopefully....in one of those same areas.

Good luck!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the drought effected herds, I thought average size of antler growth was down last year as well but it's hard to say what the upcoming year will bring.... I cashed out last year on points and wished I had waited, I'm thinking of having the wife sit out a year or two on her points after seeing the herd sizes this year. 

The good news is antelope seem to rebound quickly after rough years unlike the muleys...


----------

